# White Widow monsters



## Growdude (May 28, 2007)

Here is my latest grow, about 3 weeks left and some of these cola's are 2 feet tall easy.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 28, 2007)

Very nice indeed growdude


----------



## maineharvest (May 28, 2007)

WOW those look awesome


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2007)

Drool, drool, drool!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 28, 2007)

Very Nice !!!!!

Great Job Man!!!!


----------



## Growdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Couple Macro shots here. Maybe a week or 2


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 4, 2007)

Growdude, those are truly awesome man!!!!!

Congrats on such a great crop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smoke1:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow, those are impressive.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 5, 2007)

W O W...most impressive. Man, you should have given a play by play. I'd love to see what went into those monsters!


----------



## flipmode (Jun 5, 2007)

jesus lord i wish i had a big one like that looks beutiful great grow man one of the biggest ive seen for a long time in a foirum atleast 4 -5 months


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 5, 2007)

Just in case some of you wonder...flipmode decided to become several other members and spam the group with obscenities. As a result, he and all of his aliases have been banned permanently.

One ID per/member. No cussing.

Easy to remember.

The staff of MP will continue to try to stop this kind of junk before you see it. I appoligize that I was a little late in spotting this one.

Stoney.


----------



## Gargmel (Jun 5, 2007)

Monsters most definately,  nice


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 5, 2007)

hell there some wicked buds nice effort be nice to find out how much ya heavyist colas gonna be dry good stuff mate


----------



## Growdude (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I think I am going to try and get a finished dry weight of this grow.
And ill let ya know.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey, if you need some help with the smoke report, all of us can come over in the MP bus and help you....hehe


----------



## AlienBait (Jun 5, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey, if you need some help with the smoke report, all of us can come over in the MP bus and help you....hehe


 
:48: 

*Bus is pulling up now....*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 5, 2007)

THAT is funny man!!!!!!


Hhaahahahahahahaahaha


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 6, 2007)

WOW...Growdude you have some Louisville Slugger Buds! 

BTW-I love the bus!


----------



## Growdude (Jun 6, 2007)

You guys all pull up, in this neiborhood in that bus and ill give out buds!


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 11, 2007)

WOW......those are monsters man  :aok: 

I gotta see some updated pics.  Its been a week and your almost officially hold'n out...............


HAHAHAHAHhahahaha............that bus is SWEEEEEEEEEEEET

I want to see that bus bumpin Cypress hill Ganja Bus!


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 11, 2007)

Can you please add that photo to the gallery!

that's to funny


----------



## big d (Jun 11, 2007)

its a short bus....we would look all ld haha


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeow WoW Growdude, those are sure nuff pretty, almost to good to touch, but naw I would tear into them, and I couldn't blame you one bit. I guess you must of got a little extra on the MOJO HuH ?
   Just can't stop looking at them bro, you really did great, Yeah when your done drying would love to know what a couple of them gave you in quantity.
 I would be beside myself if I can do that well, BUT I'm gonna try LOL
you be smokin in peace
and the bus dude too cool, dibs on shotgun ha-ha-ha
KingKahuuna


----------



## Growdude (Jun 19, 2007)

This is the biggest bud, let the harvest begin!!!!!!!


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jun 19, 2007)

wooooowwww that bud is amazing


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 19, 2007)

*says alot of cuss words* That is one of the best looking buds i've ever seen judging on size alone! GREAT job GD!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 19, 2007)

That is a MONSTROUS bud.


----------



## AlienBait (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow! :holysheep: And I thought my DP WW looked good!

Yours make's that 2-liter bottle look like a 12 oz....

Very, very nice Growdude!


----------



## Growdude (Jun 20, 2007)

Im going to harvest the majority tonight, ill try to post more pictures.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 20, 2007)

Please do!


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 20, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> This is the biggest bud, let the harvest begin!!!!!!!


 
looks to me you got your sheets all sticky:holysheep: nice nuggiez


----------



## mrgreen (Jun 20, 2007)

yea those are some great plants stuff like that goes for high around here i know you will be smokin lovely

why drink and drive

when you can smoke
     and fly


----------



## Growdude (Jun 20, 2007)

Here are the other big buds, King Cola is hanging and not in these pictures.
Also there is alot of smaller buds under 1 foot that I will harvest next.

Tryed to get some macro shots but the camara and I ****.


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jun 20, 2007)

Congratulations, I can't beleave my eyes, you've done exelent!!! How long did you grow thw for???


----------



## Growdude (Jun 20, 2007)

whereismymind69 said:
			
		

> Congratulations, I can't beleave my eyes, you've done exelent!!! How long did you grow thw for???


 
They are from clones that I vegged for about 2 weeks and flowered for about 8.5 weeks.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 20, 2007)

Man, those are some humongous GORGEOUS buds. Think you can come up with a final weight total when you are done? Congrats man.


----------



## Draston (Jun 20, 2007)

Seriously. I'm growing some WW next grow with an HPS and nutes. If I could make my stuff look anything like this I would crap my pants.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 20, 2007)

I just love this picture:woohoo:

Yes StickyIcky im going to get accurate dry weight ill let ya know.


----------



## OliieTea (Jun 20, 2007)

Im on that bus.. nice crop..


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 21, 2007)

Jesus man. I can't get over those buds. Look how heavy they are! They are bending the coat hangers! Can't wait to hear the weight growdude.


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jun 21, 2007)

You must be so proud!!!!!!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 21, 2007)

omg is that weed lol nice man!


----------



## Draston (Jun 21, 2007)

I've got to ask if you didn't post it somewhere already. What seedbank are those WW seeds from? What nutes did you use and what hps system?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 21, 2007)

WOW... i gotta go back to first page and see what kinda system these were grown in... monsters is right..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 21, 2007)

ok.. we need to hear what type of setup made this babies... co2 enriched? hydro/soil organic/chem... whats the deal..


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 21, 2007)

wow those are some of the biggest colas i eva seen,you have to take out bud pic of the month for sure.So you vegged these clones for only 2weeks do you roughly know how tall there were just before you put onto 12/12,howd you get em to grow so massive?did you feed em some special mj steroids or somethng wicked mate simply wicked


----------



## Growdude (Jun 21, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> ok.. we need to hear what type of setup made this babies... co2 enriched? hydro/soil organic/chem... whats the deal..


 
OK this is a lame journal but I used the same setup as my past journals.
8 station waterfarm with remote rez.
Used Floranova grow and bloom
Diamond necter
kool bloom
sweet
No Co2
I have 2 400 watt HPS above and a 400 mh on the side wher I open the closet door.
Grow closet is 2x5x7

These plants were about 7" tall when i started flowering I was convinced this time I would grow a more controlled grow.
I was also convinced that the reason my plants grow so tall is because they are crowded in this closet and stretch for light.
So I cut away many side branches to prevent them from touching one another as best I could.
This made very large main stem and lots of internodes.

But this waterfarm is amazing, look back at any of my other journals and you will see the amazing growth rate.

Other than that it was good green mojo.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow, those are amazing looking plants, i bet smoke will be even more amazing! 
Congrats on such an excellent grow! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 22, 2007)

Damn Growdude u have the green thumb bro cant believe that i missed this sweet grow that u have here sorry i haven't been around here to see it. have u smoked any of that fine bud? what was the weight wet and dry? man bro great grow cant believe the size of those budz:woohoo: How much did the set up cost to make? well im off peace. (Again Great Job)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 22, 2007)

Very nice harvest Growdude !


----------



## Growdude (Jun 22, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Damn Growdude u have the green thumb bro cant believe that i missed this sweet grow that u have here sorry i haven't been around here to see it. have u smoked any of that fine bud? what was the weight wet and dry? man bro great grow cant believe the size of those budz:woohoo: How much did the set up cost to make? well im off peace. (Again Great Job)


 
Here is a link to my first grow of this Dutch Passion white widow.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7963

Here you can see a better look at how fast they grew.

I bought this waterfarm setup for about 250$ and got my lights for free.

The smoke is great and I still have some left from the last grow so this will be my last journal for awhile as I enjoy the fruits of my labor.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 22, 2007)

Awe Some bro thanx foe sharing your grow with us


----------



## Draston (Jun 24, 2007)

did you do any training to the plants at all? Did you do anything to encourage verticle growth vs bushing out because I am looking to grow plants tall and thick with single massive colas like you are!


----------



## Growdude (Jun 24, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> did you do any training to the plants at all? Did you do anything to encourage verticle growth vs bushing out because I am looking to grow plants tall and thick with single massive colas like you are!


 
These plants were not topped or lst, i just cut away many lower branches even in flower.


----------



## Draston (Jun 24, 2007)

so once secondary growth started to come out of the fan leaf areas you just pinched them off? Is that correct? About how many nodes up did you do this and at what age (weeks) did you start doing this?


----------



## Growdude (Jun 25, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Damn Growdude u have the green thumb bro cant believe that i missed this sweet grow that u have here sorry i haven't been around here to see it. have u smoked any of that fine bud? what was the weight wet and dry? man bro great grow cant believe the size of those budz:woohoo: How much did the set up cost to make? well im off peace. (Again Great Job)


 

Final dry weight with most bud removed from the stem is 759.0 grams.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 25, 2007)

Growdude & his magic WWstock. You are an inspiration, sir, to us all!


----------



## Draston (Jun 26, 2007)

seriously.... You grew a little over a lb and a half...


----------



## Growdude (Jun 26, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> seriously.... You grew a little over a lb and a half...


 
I think thats about average for 1200 watts, but good for a 2x5 grow area.


----------



## Draston (Jun 26, 2007)

How many plants did you have?


----------



## Growdude (Jun 26, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> How many plants did you have?


 
7 Plants


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 26, 2007)

post some pics of more plants man or post a pic OF ALL THE DRY BUD!!!


----------



## Growdude (Jun 26, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> post some pics of more plants man or post a pic OF ALL THE DRY BUD!!!


 
No more pics to show, the bud is in 4 gallon jars, 6 half gallon jars and about 1/2 of a Tidy cats liter container.

Do you guys think thats alot, 759.0 grams that is only .63 grams per watt.


----------



## SLIMZ1904 (Jun 26, 2007)

i got a question 4 GROWDUDE?


----------



## SLIMZ1904 (Jun 26, 2007)

i have the same drip set that you do and im using the 3 set gh nutrient , iv e been flowering for about a month and a half but there is bealy any white pistils it is growing at a very slow rate? when will i start seening some budd


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 26, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> No more pics to show, the bud is in 4 gallon jars, 6 half gallon jars and about 1/2 of a Tidy cats liter container.
> 
> Do you guys think thats alot, 759.0 grams that is only .63 grams per watt.



You almost averaged a QP per plant. That's pretty dang good. You should definetely be happy with it, IMO.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 26, 2007)

SLIMZ1904 said:
			
		

> i have the same drip set that you do and im using the 3 set gh nutrient , iv e been flowering for about a month and a half but there is bealy any white pistils it is growing at a very slow rate? when will i start seening some budd


 
I sent you a tell Slimz.


----------



## Draston (Jun 26, 2007)

Growdude yeah I can see where you are coming from here, that 1200 watts would cost around 50 dollars or more a month in extra electric bill so if you did these plants for a full 3 months thats 150 dollars in just electricity costs you put into them. On top of soil, nutes, water etc.... But I think it would still be cheaper than just buying!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 26, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> Growdude yeah I can see where you are coming from here, that 1200 watts would cost around 50 dollars or more a month in extra electric bill so if you did these plants for a full 3 months thats 150 dollars in just electricity costs you put into them. On top of soil, nutes, water etc.... But I think it would still be cheaper than just buying!



Well, yeah its easily worth it from the monetary side. He got a little over 27 ounces. If you bought individual ounces of White Widow here, it would probably run you $300 a piece. Which would bring you to a grand total of $8100. I'm pretty sure he doesn't have anything close to that in the plants.


----------



## Draston (Jun 26, 2007)

But, I mean if he doesn't buy and just grows he doesn't have that to compare too. Thats what I meant.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 26, 2007)

If he smokes a half ounce a week, the bud will last him a year and he will have an ounce left over.


----------



## Draston (Jun 26, 2007)

/drool


----------



## Marley420 (Jun 26, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> If he smokes a half ounce a week, the bud will last him a year and he will have an ounce left over.



Haha. Like all the math.    759.0grams! :holysheep:  Those are the best plants i've ever seen grow.  Very nice! Grow some more!


----------



## Growdude (Jun 26, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> You almost averaged a QP per plant. That's pretty dang good. You should definetely be happy with it, IMO.


 
Ohh yea Im happy with it dont get me wrong, stones ya too the bone :joint: 

And that math sound all good on paper but after 2 people smokin it and many pot parties with big bongs and hash brownies, it wont be lasting a year.
Your see a new grow soon enough.


----------



## Capone (Jul 14, 2007)

Look Like bit middle fingers...very nice dude,,


----------



## lorenzo (May 6, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Growdude (May 6, 2008)

lorenzo said:
			
		

> Wow!


 
Thanks these were some nice plants.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Huge Colas. Great setup. Sweet pictures.  Good luck.


----------



## dreamer5867 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Growdude
I bought some white Widow seeds and started the 2.5 weeks ago.  I changed pots last weekend to their final pots.  When I changed the pots i added some epsom salts to the miracle gtrow potting soil and then watered them I also fed them once.  A couple of days ago they started to get yellow tips and then the leaves are dieing where they turned yellow.  At first it was just on the first set of fan leaves but now on the second set of leaves too.  I use florecent lights at night and put them in the window during the day.  The food I fed them is Miracle grow and i only use spring water out of a bottle.  I then flushed the plant and used peroxide thinking I had too much nutrient.  But today they are a little worse.  Any help would be sooo appreciated


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 26, 2008)

r ya still smoking that harvest? ? ?


----------



## Growdude (Aug 26, 2008)

dreamer5867 said:
			
		

> Hey Growdude
> I bought some white Widow seeds and started the 2.5 weeks ago. I changed pots last weekend to their final pots. When I changed the pots i added some epsom salts to the miracle gtrow potting soil and then watered them I also fed them once. A couple of days ago they started to get yellow tips and then the leaves are dieing where they turned yellow. At first it was just on the first set of fan leaves but now on the second set of leaves too. I use florecent lights at night and put them in the window during the day. The food I fed them is Miracle grow and i only use spring water out of a bottle. I then flushed the plant and used peroxide thinking I had too much nutrient. But today they are a little worse. Any help would be sooo appreciated


 
Sent ya a PM, good luck with the plants there need it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2008)

ahh i just ordered ww from the doc i can see i made a good choice, how many watts of light were the 7 under? and what size pots were they in? crazy big buds man!!!


----------



## howardstern (Sep 20, 2008)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Wow! :holysheep: And I thought my DP WW looked good!
> 
> Yours make's that 2-liter bottle look like a 12 oz....
> 
> Very, very nice Growdude!


 
   ha, ha, ha...that's 100% correct.  At first I thought I was looking at 12 oz. bottle.


:holysheep:    :holysheep:   :holysheep:


----------



## howardstern (Sep 20, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Here are the other big buds, King Cola is hanging and not in these pictures.
> Also there is alot of smaller buds under 1 foot that I will harvest next.
> 
> Tryed to get some macro shots but the camara and I ****.


 
The SMALL buds under 1 FOOT???

:holysheep:


----------



## BUDISGUD (Nov 6, 2008)

awesome plants  how long did they take too grow like that bro


----------



## Growdude (Nov 6, 2008)

BUDISGUD said:
			
		

> awesome plants  how long did they take too grow like that bro


 
About 10 weeks total time, the pictures are dated.

This is a older grow of mine but still quite proud.  Thanks


----------



## andy52 (Nov 6, 2008)

very impressive my friend.i know that was killer smoke.great job


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 6, 2008)

WW is one of my all time favs! Great grow!


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 6, 2008)

Very nice grow. Huge buds man!


----------



## 420FREEDOM (Nov 20, 2008)

Heck Yeah grow Dude. Right On.  Gotta love those waterfarms.


----------



## Old Hippie (Dec 20, 2008)

WTG Dude!:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

wow nice grow  my friend..I have 2 white widow 2-3 weeks in..I also took 6 clones from the MONSTER  i have..I thaught she was going to be Male she grew so fast..you say 8.5 weeks..what was the trichs like then?  I also am playing with a Male WW  for Pollen..should be fun..Thanks for shareing..this was a Good read..Marry Christmas :bolt::bong:


----------



## andy52 (Dec 20, 2008)

hey growdude,been awhile.i see you are still the man.i have some ww seeds,just that i personally do not like the indica buzz.but it seems thats all i grow.the dang sativas grow so tall and take so long to flower.i am waiting for spring to start my super silver haze.then i will put them outside.
   how many buckets are you running now?i thought about doing a water farm myself.its a very efficent grow system.good luck my friend.


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 31, 2009)

nice work, you seem to be getting great results!


----------



## high before and after (Mar 5, 2010)

Truly epic grow, and I thought colas the size of corn cobs were huge until I saw your mothers! Insane! I ordered ww from whitewidowseeds, I hope mine will turn out huge like these ladies!


----------



## money man (Mar 5, 2010)

Well done mate


----------



## NugSack (Jan 21, 2012)

I see you still using WaterFarm, is that in 2'x5' room you've used before? 400 watt? 
Great job!


----------



## Growdude (Jan 21, 2012)

NugSack said:
			
		

> I see you still using WaterFarm, is that in 2'x5' room you've used before? 400 watt?
> Great job!


 
This grow is quite old but I used 2, 400 watt lights in a 2x5 room.

I no longer am using the waterfarm system.

Thanks for the kind words on this grow.


----------



## mrchitlin (Feb 24, 2012)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Just in case some of you wonder...flipmode decided to become several other members and spam the group with obscenities. As a result, he and all of his aliases have been banned permanently.
> 
> One ID per/member. No cussing.
> 
> ...


 i like the no cussing thing. i just joined here. a good sign allready! is this a country wide site, or is it local to somewhere?


----------



## Hick (Feb 25, 2012)

we have members from all over the world chittlin.. welcome aboard


----------



## Danbridge (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow nice bud porn looks yummy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2012)

another old thread ..someone going through the archives:rofl:


take care and be safe


----------



## Johnny5968 (Sep 20, 2012)

Damm Nice crop Dude!!


----------



## guerilla1950 (Feb 13, 2021)

i've never seen any thing like those girls wow


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2021)

Yup


----------



## Growdude (Feb 14, 2021)

That was a fun grow 14 years ago, and I still clone n grow that same widow today.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 14, 2021)

Isnt cloning great. I clone all kinds of plants. Love it.


----------



## TOA (Feb 19, 2021)

Man time flies


----------



## pute (Feb 19, 2021)

TOA said:


> Man time flies


Yup...... how did I ever get this old.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 19, 2021)

TOA said:


> Man time flies


Long time no see TOA. Glad ya dropped in.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 20, 2021)

Yes very long, Good to hear from you TOA


----------



## MountainDweller (Feb 23, 2021)

Growdude said:


> Here is my latest grow, about 3 weeks left and some of these cola's are 2 feet tall easy.
> 
> View attachment 26212
> 
> ...



I grow WW and have for several years now. An awesome strain. They're naturally a more lanky growing plant. To stop some of the height they tend to want to grow to, I lower my lights down as close as possible for first 2-3 weeks of flower cycle. Once the stretch & grow crazy period is past and bud development is in full swing, I raise them back up to a safe distance to avoid burned buds and finish them off at that light height. Sometimes I take jute cord and tie the shoots down to the cages I put over them for overall support. They still grow off huge fat buds. I just don't have to worry about them getting too close to the lights. One of the best things we did was to mount our lights onto a frame and connect a small remote controlled winch to raise & lower them. We run 4, 1000 Watt HPS lamps to flower and the ability to raise them out of my way sure makes tending plants much easier...and lessens the number of holes in my head from banging into the fixtures. LOL


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Feb 24, 2021)

Growdude said:


> Thanks everyone, I think I am going to try and get a finished dry weight of this grow.
> And ill let ya know.


Very impressive grow bro... later,b


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Feb 24, 2021)

Growdude said:


> That was a fun grow 14 years ago, and I still clone n grow that same widow today.


I'd grow her out also.my second indoor grow ever I had some of the we popping off tough I love this strain.


----------



## pute (Feb 24, 2021)

Nice work MountainDweller.


----------

